

Ask HN: How do we get enough beta users? - Jlindau

Hi everyone<p>We are 3 guys who are building a website called Doubtler.
Its a site where people easily can add items, where they are in doubt about what to buy.<p>To give an example, you are looking at a new mobile phone, and has been reading reviews all around the web, but what phone should you choose?
The iphone 4s, the newest android model, or maybe the new windows phone 7 from nokia? - they have all won tests, but wouldn't it be great if you easily could add the three phones to a site, and then publish this site to your friends and experts, so they can guide you between the phones you already narrowed it down to? - Doubtler does exactly this. As we say it: When you're in doubt - let your friends help out.<p>We are working on the last parts of our beta right now, and are ready to launch it within 14 days, but how do we get enough beta testers? 
- we have been posting on different forums, linkedin, facebook etc. and has gotten great feedback on the idea plus an ok amount of beta testers, but we could use more people.<p>Please share if you know some great places to get beta users! - or has other ideas how we can get them.<p>And please ask if you have any questions about doubtler.<p>Thank you very much for your time!<p>- Janus
======
jordhy
Try to create a circle of influence and use it to your advantage. Make a list
of friends, professors and developers that can refer your product. Then, wen
timing is appropriate, create something free, relevant and sharable (like an
invitation to a participate in a raffle, a free app, a free beta account,
etc.) and then share this piece of content with your circle of influence. Keep
working your circle for several months until you get the desired critical
mass.

More Tips:

\- Design for Community (by Derek Powazek) is one of the best books I've read
on the subj ect: [http://www.amazon.com/Design-Community-Derek-
Powazek/dp/0735...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Community-Derek-
Powazek/dp/0735710759/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1)

\- Try to follow and read the blogs/see the shows of key celebrity
entrepreneurs that have cracked this code: Caterina Fake, Kevin Rose, Gary
Vaynerchuck, Jason Calacanis, etc.

\- Alternatively you can make friend with the media and (if the quality or
novelty of your product warrants it) get cover by technology blogs (yes even
if you only have a beta).

------
Jlindau
Hi Jordhy

Thanks for a great reply, i will buy the book right away.

